# heating books?



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Good day everyone.

Just wrote my last exam (interprovincial red seal) for my plumber/gasfitter B.

One problem though. there was not much in the curriculum about heating/boilers. (piping, design etc.)

Any recommendations on good books?

thanks.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Good for you.

I was in the SAIT bookstore the other day. (as I need to read up like you, on HWH)

I don't know if you have this pamphlet, I've never seen it before, but they wanted 187$ for it.
R U kidding me?!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alberteh said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Just wrote my last exam (interprovincial red seal) for my plumber/gasfitter B.
> 
> ...


There's IBR book for 95 bucks...and other heating books by John Sieghaiour(sp) as well Dan Holohan's books... go to heatinghelp.com and its all there plus more..


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I got suckered into buying that hydronic code you are holding. 

let me summarize it for you: There be hot water in dem pipes, but if you have any questions refer to the plumbing, gas, electrical code or the authority having jurisdiction.

There, you just saved $187


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

alberteh said:


> I got suckered into buying that hydronic code you are holding.
> 
> let me summarize it for you: There be hot water in dem pipes, but if you have any questions refer to the plumbing, gas, electrical code or the authority having jurisdiction.
> 
> There, you just saved $187


Exactly, it's a waste of a book! Says F-All


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ hahaha^^^^^ 

I perused and thought that doesn't look very informative.... Sounds like a good call. Lol


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> There's IBR book for 95 bucks...and other heating books by John Sieghaiour(sp) as well Dan Holohan's books... go to heatinghelp.com and its all there plus more..



I tried Heating help, lots of info there. Thanks.

The IBR book, is it; 
*Residential Hydronic Heating (The I=B=R Coursebook)?*



I want to make sure before dropping $100+


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Books by the Deadmen are cheap and good for newbies working with steam.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

alberteh said:


> I tried Heating help, lots of info there. Thanks.
> 
> The IBR book, is it;
> Residential Hydronic Heating (The I=B=R Coursebook)?
> ...


Yeap.. that's the one .. for more complex hydronic heating.. its Modern Hydronic Heating by John Siegenthaler..


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I was in the SAIT bookstore the other day. (as I need to read up like you, on HWH)
> 
> ...


I bought this from the CHC, I've used it a couple times to get my way with a customer. I just never mention that it is barely enforced in my area.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap.. that's the one .. for more complex hydronic heating.. its Modern Hydronic Heating by John Siegenthaler..


K. ordering the IBR book on monday to start and will look at John Siegen...ers
book after if i still need info (pretty steep $) (and hard to spell his last name)

THANKS!


----------

